# pics of my kind of "Pigeons"..lol



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Thought to share some pics. Sorry no Pigeons there at this time. The only one I have is still in rehab not in aviary yet.

When good and ready I will post for the owners, since he/she has some bands on her legs ; white (2) and red (1).

Hopefully I will have enough IQ to manage attachments ...


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

pretty birds


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

thanks. They are now gone (released), so I have just the pics of them. The Steller`s Jay is still hanging around , but Robins went some better area. I have here to many trees and they need a lot of open spaces with grass . They will come back for the Pyracantha fruit later , they always do.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I didn't know for a long time that jays are in the same family (corvid hehe) as the crows, ravens, and magpies. Some real smarties in that bunch.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

And the personalities , which they have....wow !!!

From all the birds I had experience to rehab on (Arizona), now when doing the Corvids (Oregon) , I can say "There is the difference".

I mean all baby birds are sweet and cuddly and stuff, but then later , when juveniles, then all over sudden, those are much more to experience.

Takes them much longer to get there, other birds at same age, when compared, looks like much smarter and quicker to learn, then Corvids , which is true...but after breaking that "growing edge" , then you appreciate to see the difference.

They can understand more , learn more and be pain in you know where more also... ....LOL

But that comes with the territory I guess.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

just a quick question but corvids are crows ,ravens and such right?  I do admire these birds to a degree with their smarts but I also hate the fact that they pilliage so many other birds nests as much as they do which is kinda of a bummer at least to me  I like the fact that they chase hawks about and all plus take no guff from the big birds in the air but at the same time they have no prejudice in pounding my birds to the ground when they feel the urge as well I guess in the bird world its all about the balance of good and evil and the lesser of two evils at the same time


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Im sorry LokotaLoft... You did make me laugh..., when you wrote "pounding my birds to the ground when they..." I was so laughing, cause I imagined the whole action and, yes I know them to be able to do that. I guess I was just "parents proudly approach" laughing. 

Im sorry, I hope you will not be mad with my reaction. I just this summer got a baby Scrub Jay, who lost his beak, cause other adult Scrub Jays were beating crap out of the baby and his beak being still soft got broke and misshapen.

So I was so mad on those Jays. You have my permission to bit a crap out of those Corvids there...LOL VERBALLY ONLY...and I know , you already are working hard over there on it...LOL


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Forgot, CORVIDS are : Ravens, Crows, Jays, Magpies


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I love crows  they always come to the rescue when a hawk is chasing one of my pigeons. i love them, their nests, and their babies


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

You know, that is true. Due to the fact, that I do soft release all birds Im getting in my backyard (with few exceptions: adults, or special species) and feeding the Crows on regular basis, I have a lot of other birds coming, mine or not , a lot. And of curse Hawk is coming everyday here trying to get some bird. Crows are making such a noise when Hawk gets here. I do recognize that alarm call my self, it is very specific, and so do the birds. They do hide, while Crows chase the Hawk. I see A Scrub Jay already 2 months with broken wing living around here and I m always worrying about Hawk getting it. But so far scenario looks like that: everybody goes about their business as usual, then you hear Crows making this call, all birds are hiding in second, who ever where ever , and stay there, till Crows working on getting rid of the intruder.
I know one thing, this scenario here is a bit different then usually is in the wild, due to the fact, that Crows are treating this area as theirs "BUFFET". They do come here from the roost somewhere really early, around 6;30 am and stay here till ready to go to the roost for a night
They do chase Hawk as long as needed, so actually I cant say that Hawks here are successful. Not on their watch.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

dont worry corvid I took no offense to your laughter lol when they do pound my birds I just tell them to play nice or no more free pigeon eggs for you  Now as for keeping the hawks away, well they arent all that helpful here at least , they do tend to chase mostly redtails when they are about but they dont even bother with the smaller types such as the coopers and the sharpshines,now those are my real problem and these days Im seeing about 10 a day flying thru my backyard .. I do admire the blue jays though because they are most brave and helpful with their alarms when a hawk is coming thru..if it wasnt for them I would never be able to locate where the hawks have dragged my birds down into the thickness of the woods , they have saved many pigeon lives here for me so they are my little heros and always welcome even when they are so loud hehe


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

LokotaLoft - 10 a day flying thru your backyard - wow I can see you have the problem there. I would go bananas , if that would be scenario here.

You know, I may sound proud with Crows over here, but it is not as clean shot as may look. Coopers (mostly here) and Sharpshines are excellent maneuvers and flyers, better then Crows,although I swear, they (Crows) do work hard on getting the title back...LOL
So takes time for them to succeed a Cooper, especially, that Cooper is stubborn bird also.
Sometimes I will go outside to help them (with a long stick and just pound on anything)
But I noticed, that with me outside , although Cooper will go away , but birds hidden in bushes get nervous, so I gave up on that idea. I would love to hear your story about the Jays and your PJs, though. But maybe this thread is not appropriate for that. Maybe you could open new one. I would love to read it.


----------

